# Axiom champ squirrel hunting



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Just a squirrel I took after getting out of work


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Seems to be no end to those buggers down there!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I found some new ground at work


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic shooting


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice looking harvest!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Thanks


----------

